# Foreplay/Long Time - Lexington Lab band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hello, new member here and glad to be a part of this community! I'm in a project in Lexington KY called the Lexington Lab Band. We don't play out or gig, just pick artist we all love and inspired us, woodshed our parts and then come together for one rehearsal then shoot the vid and record the audio live. Here is the 1st vid of our most recent series - Boston. Thanks for considering checking this out!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Amazing ! Great song choice!

Is band with Dale?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A lot of talented people there...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Perfection as always!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Dale! Welcome to the board...followed you guys for quite awhile since finding you on TGP!

Great playing as always!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been hoping for Boston! I'll be back after viewing...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe I am losing it, but I'm sure that we had a member here in the past who was part of the Lexington Lab Band and who also posted video lessons of various songs. Worse yet, I thought his name was Dale.

Welcome...Great band!
Just as I remember it from all the previous threads.

Edit: I am not losing it (Thank goodness!!)
...Dale and the Lexington Lab Band (one of many threads found in a search).
Lexington Lab Band


Cheers

Dave


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

maplebaby was the old account, IIRC...

Great work, as usual. Hammond sounded fantastic, and nice fat tone on the guitars. I may have to go dig out my Rockman!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Always been a big fan, checking your band and old lesson offerings. You and your LLB members are amazingly talented. Would love to see a show.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

well i'm so thankful that you could even remember these things...i was a poster here (Maplebaby) somehow got lost along the way and was graciously remained about this form on my YT channel and i'm thankful to be back and to feel so at home already. So sorry about the confusion and please accept a sincere thanks for the very kind posts!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Dammit thats good playing.
Every song I have ever heard by the band is boomarked ..

G.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

greco said:


> Maybe I am losing it, but I'm sure that we had a member here in the past who was part of the Lexington Lab Band and who also posted video lessons of various songs. Worse yet, I thought his name was Dale.
> 
> Welcome...Great band!
> Just as I remember it from all the previous threads.
> ...


Thats what i thought too...but the chalked it up to age, use of TGP...

Welcome back dale!

I used your vid to learn Hip to be square...love that tune!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

GTmaker - greatly appreciate the kind post and thanks for checking out the vids! From your forum name, do you build guitars?

ezcomes - thanks! good to be back and i hope you enjoy playing that tune - so fun to play isn't it!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Great choice of music, wonderful musicians, good production and great lead singer! Keep posting from time to time


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

As usual Dale, superb job by you and LLB!


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

great job. Believe i've seen some Steely Dan from your group ? awesome .!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for the posts...really enjoyed reading them and we all sure appreciate you checking this one out!

limelight65 - you are right, we did 5 tunes from SD and it was a really great time working them up and playing them!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great cover and blown away by the production - the band recorded live? How did you achieve those Boston midrangey crunch tones? Superb job.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much..sure appreciate the listen! We do record live, we take 3 passes at each tune in the set which gives us enough camera shots and we can pick from the best of the audio. There is some post EQ, effects and of course mixing that happens. Your right on what we did - EQ's to push up mids and bring down lower frequencies.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for checking this out!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Dale, can you walk us through a typical project? From the artist selection, to the set list, to equipment, to rehearsals... I know I'm not the only one that would love to hear more about your work.

Foreigner, April Wine... both would be a great fit for upcoming LLB!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Superb is the only word that comes to mind. I've been following you online for years and you just keep getting better. Your song lessons are often my first stop when we're thinking of adding to the set list


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hello! greatly enjoyed reading your posts and am very thankful for them...thanks for checking this out!

jayoldschool - We (Mike/myself) select all artist we are going to cover for a year generally in Nov/Dec. We then put dates on the calendar for each artist usually 8-12 weeks apart from one another. Next we contact our video crew so they can put these dates on their calendars. Then we select the tunes we are going to cover. We don't pick all songs for whole year, but each artist as we go in plenty of time for the band to be ready for recording. Depending on the artist we are covering we may ask 'guest's' to join us. We have a core band of five but we may need horns or a voice or guitarist that fits the artist style. The band is informed about rehearsal and recording times and given a very specific 'map' of the songs as to who is responsible for what, generally pertaining more to guitar and keys. Each individual is expected to come to rehearsal totally prepared to cover their parts. Rehearsal is just fine tuning, deciding on endings and working out any kinks we may have. We only have one rehearsal, the next night we record audio and shoot the video.

On a side note rehearsal is one of my favorite things about LLB. To come together for the first time and play the tunes you grew up listening to with almost duplicate quality is...well moving. I'm going to tell you at times it moves me to tears, it's just amazing. When we played through Pride U2 it was just something i can't describe. To play these tunes 1st time better than any band i've even been would hope to play them in years is a real gift to enjoy.

The night of recording is amazing but fatiguing as well. We do every tune three times to get all the video shots we want and to have three audio samples to choose from. At this point to a large degree, if not totally, Mike does all the post audio work. There are occasions where we just couldn't cover every guitar part and i may go in and add that part, but it's not often. Sometimes the same with vocals, but it's really a what you see is what you hear thing. That was our vision from the start and that expectation continues.

When post audio is done one of our video team does the video edits with Mike's oversight as well. Another one of my favorite parts of the process. I enjoy watching this come together and don't have to do anything! Takes generally three pretty long and intense nights of work. When done we release what you see posted here.

Equipment - we are very fortunate to have a great music store in town, Willcutt Guitars, who has been gracious enough to loan us 'specialty' instruments we don't own (Rickenbacker 12). I'm also good friends with Mike of Mike's Music in Cinci and he has helped us a great deal - Gibson double neck for Eagles, 12 string bass for Pearl Jam and others.

hope this wasn't too much and thanks for your interest,
dale


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Definitely not too much, I really appreciate it! I'd LOVE for you guys to do a "behind the scenes" at a rehearsal some time. It would be great to see the process, and to go through the equipment set up, too. A bit of the video recording and editing would be really nice, too (I teach a video course for high school).


----------

